# LOST AT2 193 LHC Paddle @ Beehive Bend, Main Payette takeout, Idaho Sat 6/6



## pjgrossman (Jun 5, 2005)

My name "Grossman" and phone number are on the right blade. Shouldn't be too hard to miss. It would be really, really great to get this back. And I would be happy to reward anyone who could make this happen. Also had NRS pogies attached. I had just done a run with my 6 year old son. Please call me. 208 869-9833. Thx


----------

